# "Unzulässiger Zugriff auf einen Speicherbereich"



## Morgyr (30. Jul 2008)

Moin Moin.

Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich habe eine DLL, die ich über loadLibrary() lade. Wenn ich eine native Funktion aufrufe, bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung:

Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-0" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: ...alobby.dll: Unzulässiger Zugriff auf einen Speicherbereich

Das komische daran ist, dass diese Version bei anderen Leuten funktioniert, nur bei mir eben nicht. Ich habe auch zich mal versucht diese Version nochmal komplett neu vom Repository laden, hat auch nichts gebracht.
Eine weitere eigenartige Sache: Wenn ich mal direkt beim Programmstart so eine Funktion lade, gibt es kein Problem. Das tut er ohne Probleme. Aber später wirft er dann diese Fehlermeldung.

Hat jemand von euch eine Idee, woran das liegen könnte?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Morgyr

Edit: Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich hier richtig mit dem Problem bin, bitte zu Not verschieben


----------



## FArt (31. Jul 2008)

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=UnsatisfiedLinkError+Unzul%C3%A4ssiger+Zugriff+auf+einen+Speicherbereich+&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=


----------



## Morgyr (31. Jul 2008)

Das schöne ist, ich bin auf die Idee auch schon gekommen. Und richtig, es hat mir in keinsterweise geholfen. Dort steht immer was von neuinstallieren oder wird nicht beantwortet, das hilft mir nur leider überhaupt nicht weiter.


----------



## FArt (1. Aug 2008)

Die Suche etwas abwandeln (ohne den Error) bringt auch noch viele Treffer, z.B. diesen vielversprechenden Eintrag:
http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=97025

.. auf den bin ich gestern schon gestoßen, habe aber aus versehen die vorherige Google Suche gepostet...


----------



## Morgyr (1. Aug 2008)

Ja. Ich habe mich mit google ja auch schon befasst, das einzige was ich finde, ist dieses Verfahren aus deinem letzten Link, neuinstallation etc., nur hilft mir das alles nicht weiter. Und das eigenartige ist, ich habe vorher die DLL normal nutzen können(bei meinen Kollegen läuft es nun immer noch). Und aus dem Grund werde ich mal die DLL komplett nach Fehlern durchsuchen(was ich schonmal hätte früher machen sollen).


----------



## Morgyr (1. Aug 2008)

Offensichtlich liegt der Fehler bei JFileChooser. Werden solche nicht initialisiert oder lade ich die DLL vor der Initialisierung von dem JFileChooser, funktioniert alles soweit einwandfrei. Kein UnsatisfiedLinkError. Lade ich die DLL nach dem JFileChooser kommt der Fehler.
Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## Gast (1. Aug 2008)

Von dem Problem hab ich auch schon mal gehört. (DLL +JFileChooser => Problem)

Versuch mal 

java.awt.FileDialog

statt dem JFileChooser.


----------



## Morgyr (2. Aug 2008)

Gut, wunderbar. Die Lösung mit dem FileDialog hätte funktioniert, ich habe anders bewältigt, indem ich einfach zum Programmstart die DLL lade.


----------

